

Ask HN: Where to learn about real-time collaborative systems - gfr

I am interested in learning about real-time collaborative web applications: how they are designed, what problems need to be addressed, etc. I have tried looking around but find it hard to get the information I am looking for.<p>Can someone point me to some resources that I could read further?
======
gawker
One thing that I found useful was poking my head around Erlang and RabbitMQ.
It's a messaging system based on Erlang. You could also check out PubSubHubbub
for push notifications which is probably similar to what you're looking for.

As someone had mention, Etherpad is out there and soon Google Wave. For a
Twitter clone, there's Statusnet.ca

------
gtani
google "remote pair programming tools" and "online whiteboard". Also look at
the things people are using zeroMQ, AMQP/rabbitMQ, node.js for

examples for whiteboard:

[http://www.smashingapps.com/2010/01/05/11-amazing-free-
web-a...](http://www.smashingapps.com/2010/01/05/11-amazing-free-web-
applications-to-make-your-lives-easier.html)

[http://vis.renci.org/jeff/2009/08/26/open-sourcing-the-
big-b...](http://vis.renci.org/jeff/2009/08/26/open-sourcing-the-big-board/)

[http://lifehacker.com/5503537/woobius-eye-makes-online-
commu...](http://lifehacker.com/5503537/woobius-eye-makes-online-
communication-visual)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=951621>

------
redmar
For some hands-on experience you could try this book: "Professional XMPP
Programming with JavaScript and jQuery" ISBN: 978-0-470-54071-8 Highly
recommended!

------
alnayyir
Read the code to etherpad now that it's freely available.

